# Delaware Lake Sunday



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Heading to Delaware to do a little pre fishing on sunday if the weather is ok. Is anyone else going to be out on Sunday?


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

i suppose i will be out scouting around sunday. 

are u going solo?? i am having issues trying to find someone to tag along with the forecast the way it is


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I will be out there doing some scouting


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I will be there fishing next week on Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, and Saturday

OK just kidding about Friday


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Newbreed - More than likely my son will be coming along with me. Ofcourse I am still a little mad at him for hooking me in the back the last time out. If he doesn't go I will shoot you an email Staturday evening.


----------



## wright7414 (Mar 30, 2007)

Hop and myself will be out on sunday, we ran into you and your son last year we were in the red ranger on the north end. Also newbreed I might have a open seat tomorrow depending on what the weather does. Most likely in the afternoon since it looks like rain through noon


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Was out testing bait last night working well chartruese color grenades best. Stay clear of muddy water spots not many fish left around them.


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

I thought I heard Troy's secret lure hitting the water it makes a BIG splash 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Troy throw one of those special baits at me on tourny day! This one is gonna be bitter sweet. I leave for Florida the next day to get married lol.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Perfect way to end a life well errr i me a single life fishing a tourney. Nice!!!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

shakedown and i will be on the water around 10-11.
feel free to txt him current hotspots


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Newbreedfishing - You will have to let me know how you and shake do - I decided after yesterdays results on Buckeye I decided to wait a few days and let this crazy front get completly through. I went out to Buckeye last night and fished from 4 to about 7:30 and caught some fish but for the most part they completly shut down with that front that came through.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well was interesting morning out there caught quite a few fish. Then i had to leave and Mike stayed and tried another of our spots and Bingo the piggies were waiting. Big Blacks!!!!


----------



## davefishfrey (Nov 1, 2011)

big fish on and i pre-fished delaware this afternoon . we were almost blown off the water. we did run across an undercover pre-fisher . he said they have been fishing buckeye and doing good . we wondered why leave your home lake for bad weather & poor fishing reports ? i think we found him on his tournament honey hole lol


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Fished a couple spots with troy Sunday morning. Fish were hard to get active. Did manage a few really really nice fish. Note, if I am saying that about a crappie, they must have been nice. But honestly it was a 10X10 section that I found the fish in. 
Here is the thing though, if this weather breaks and it is steady for a few days... whatever we found yesterday will be completely worthless come next Saturday. 
Good luck, and I really hope the day is nice and the fish are active. 
Ying


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Fished Sunday from 11-5 and it was like finding needles in a haystack.

We got a handful of short crappie and warmouth and bounced around the lake looking for some better hope. Could not get a fish to hit a lure except the 3lb.+ largemouth my buddy caught on a vibee 30 min into the trip. 
Found some better water then i was originally planning to fish so i guess not all was lost. Sorry we didnt get to see Ying and Fishslim on the water (forgot my binoculars :F )

Was a nasty day on the water and today looks even worse. 
See you fella's Saturday :B


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

with the weather today you would swear the tourney was supposed to be today!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing josh.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Well if you look at the weather forecast it now says rain for the Tournament....NOOOOOOOOOO. Hopefully that changes!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Newbreedfishing - How was the water - Was it up? I heard that it had been way down. What was the water temp? Other than last year I have always done decesent in the tourney. However, The only time I ever fish it is in the tourney which makes it tough because I don't know the lake that well and don't really have any go to spots. I usually just start fishing and hope for the best.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

dre said:


> Well if you look at the weather forecast it now says rain for the Tournament....NOOOOOOOOOO. Hopefully that changes!


That forecast has changed everysingle day for the last week and a half... This time last week it said sunny and 80, I want that one back.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

water was 58 and clear for delaware. still appears to be 4-5 low
these frosty nites and north winds really got me and those fish confused 



Snyd said:


> Newbreedfishing - How was the water - Was it up? I heard that it had been way down. What was the water temp? Other than last year I have always done decesent in the tourney. However, The only time I ever fish it is in the tourney which makes it tough because I don't know the lake that well and don't really have any go to spots. I usually just start fishing and hope for the best.


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

I saw TONNNSSS of people catching em South by the dam. It was crazy.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

NewbreedFishing said:


> still appears to be 4-5 low
> QUOTE]
> 
> inches?


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I would say a foot. Just shallow enough not to be able to get to a couple locations that would have been nice to fish.


----------



## Insco (Apr 9, 2008)

I think I will bring along the top for the boat this weekend just in case.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Insco said:


> I think I will bring along the top for the boat this weekend just in case.


Definatly bringing the rain gear.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Yikes forecast looking worse each day. High of 50 and rain now..


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

the CuRse Of mIsFit

the new frabill fxe is gonna come in real handy :C


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

NewBreed - Thanks for the info.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

> Friday Night: A chance of showers and thunderstorms, mainly after midnight. Cloudy, with a low around 38. Chance of precipitation is 40%. New rainfall amounts of less than a tenth of an inch, except higher amounts possible in thunderstorms.
> 
> Saturday: Showers and thunderstorms likely, mainly between 1pm and 3pm. Cloudy, with a high near 48. Chance of precipitation is 60%.


Who woulda thunk we needed to move the tourney to March this year


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

weather.com is now showing a high of 39 on Saturday and 40% chance of rain. Ouch!!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

3 diff. weather sites are showing various forcasts, none of which are promising. like the saying goes.....only the strong survive.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

NewbreedFishing said:


> like the saying goes.....only the strong survive.


Too cold, I quit.


----------

